# MusicMatch Jukebox 8 connectivity problems



## Kid Sampson (Aug 13, 2003)

Okie Dokie, I have a wee problem with musicmatch jukebox in that it can't seem to recognise my internet connection. Being home from university I'm back in the dark ages on a 56k modem, which is monumentally depressing. Ice ages have come and gone in the time it takes to load a web page.

Anyway, while in mmjb, if I go to "options"->"update software" I get a message saying "it appears you are not connected to the internet" when I blatantly am. Also, if I bung a CD in the drive, it refuses to look up the track information (although this is new, that used to work fine), and asks me "are you connected to the internet? If you want mmjb to look up CD information, please establish a connection to the internet". 

According to musicmatch's own tech support, the problem is that I have it set to automatically detect connection settings under "control panel"->"internet options"->"connections"->"settings", but this is not the case. I have switched it on and off several times, tried a few different ISPs, with and without firewall, and so on, but to no avail.

Finally, one thing that does work is the music guide - it is still able to lookup information off the internet, so it is clearly not the connection at fault, but musicmatch's interaction with it, or whatever.

Please help, I really like musicmatch jukebox and the CD lookup and ripping are it's strongest features. 

Thanks


----------



## wizzkid (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi,

This is from musicmatch:

To prevent MUSICMATCH Jukebox from requesting a connection to the Internet, do the following:

- Open MUSICMATCH Jukebox.
- Click the "View" menu.
- Click "My Library".
- Click the "Options" menu.
- Click "Settings".
- Deselect the options under "Permission to communicate with MUSICMATCH server".
- Click the "CD Lookup/Connectivity" tab.
- Disable the CD lookup service. 

So maybe the disbable the cd lookup service is on. Just a thought.

Wizzkid


----------



## Kid Sampson (Aug 13, 2003)

Sadly no, that's not the problem. I've checked pretty much every solution relating to this thing on the musicmatch website, but to no avail. That's why I came here - you guys have a sound reputation for being really helpful. 

Only new development is that it worked earlier. Curiously, I bunged in a CD and thought, "well why not give it a bash, I might get lucky" connected to the net and sure enough, I did! bingo, all track names and album art looked up like a flash over the net. Unfortunately, I had to close it for some reason I don't remember and when I reopened it (with the same connection) it didn't work anymore! The despair! The injustice!

from me


----------



## wizzkid (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi again, I have looked about and I have come accross a few things, but they all seem to be relating to certain O/S and certain internet connections. So here you go.........Have a look through, good luck:

http://wwws.musicmatch.com/faq/CONN006.htm
http://wwws.musicmatch.com/faq/CONN012.htm
http://wwws.musicmatch.com/faq/CONN013.htm

And here is were I got em from:

http://www.musicmatch.com/form/support/index.cgi?col=techsupp&qt=internet+connection

Wizzkid


----------



## kman03 (Aug 21, 2003)

I had the same problem with MusicMatch version 8 (also version 7.5) using a LAN connection to DSL. I spent many many hours over several months troubleshooting this problem. Nothing I tried helped. That is before today!

Today on a whim, I deleted an Incoming Connection in Network Connections and after that everything works! It even fixed a problem I was having with Internet Explorer not recognizing the LAN connection when a dial-up account was also enabled. Because I didnt believe that simply deleting the incoming connection was really the fix, I added back another incoming connection and the problem came back. After deleting it again, the problem was fixed again. I did this twice just to be sure. I never used the incoming connection on this computer so deleting it isnt a problem for me.

I have no idea why the Incoming Connection network connection was causing this problem, but deleting it has fixed my MusicMatch connection problem and other problems as well. It appears that the problem was a Windows problem and not really a MusicMatch after all.

If you use Windows XP, check to see if you have an incoming connection. Right click on My Network Places, click on Properties and look for a connection under Incoming Connections. If you dont see Incoming Connections, you probably dont have one and my solution probably wont be of any help. If you do have an incoming connection, try deleting it to see if that helps.

Background Information on this problem:
Operating System: Windows XP Pro
Connection Type: Wireless LAN using DSL
MusicMatch Version: 7.5 and 8.0
The problem started immediately after updating to Windows XP SP1. Everything worked fine with MusicMatch and XP until the SP1 update. To troubleshoot the problem I did a repair reinstall (overlay) of Windows XP (non SP1) and MusicMatch worked again, but after again updating to SP1 recently, Music Match no longer connected to the Internet when using my LAN connection. After the SP1 update, even Internet Explorer had a problem knowing that there was a LAN connection. The only way to get IE to recognize the LAN connection was to set my dial-up option to Never dial a connection. If I set the dial-up options to Dial whenever a network connection is not present, IE never found the LAN connection. MusicMatch Update and CD Lookup features would never find the LAN connection, but they both worked if I connected using dial-up. MusicMatch Online Music never connected through the LAN the first time, but would connect when I clicked on the reconnect link.

I had been troubleshooting this problem for months without success. After doing the repair reinstall of Windows XP, I avoided the SP1 update for several months, knowing that the Internet connection problem would start all over again. I had uninstalled and reinstalled both IE and MusicMatch. I searched the Microsoft Knowledge Base and the MusicMatch support FAQs several times, but nothing I could find was of any help. Nothing worked until I deleted the incoming connection. Now everything seems to work great.

I hope you're able to find a solution to your connection problem.


----------



## nathanz (Apr 10, 2006)

I am having the very same problem, i've tried everything that is suggested also to no avail, and i have no idea what to do next. Have you gotten this problem resolved? if so please let me know how or if anyone knows how please let me know


----------

